# Anyone seen the 100% rusty clio in Edinburgh?



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Saw this on the way home last night! It has to be some sort of protest, ironic paintjob or someone's idea of a hoot. 

Anyway, it's an old shape clio and there is NO paint on any of the panels, it is literally rust on the outside. Loads of stupid stickers and stuff on windows etc and the driver didnt seem to appreciate me laughing at it. 

It doesn't look like it's been sanded, it looks like it's been grated! I tried to get a pic of it but couldnt get my phone out quick enough. I just don't know how a car can get into this state - you know when cars have been underwater for years, or even burned out and they are totally rusted this is how it looked. For the sake of my sanity please someone tell me that have also seen it. It was at hermiston gait area.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll bet on a forum somewhere theres a thread slagging off a guy that laughed at his 'rat look' clio thats had loadsa money and time spent on it innit :lol:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL yeh wouldn't surprise me. That's the thing it was rough as hell.. but consistent which makes me think it was actually designed to look like that. You know like those people who spend £200 on jeans that looks like a tramp felt sorry for them and handed them over?

If it's planned it is genius, must have taken a lot of planning to get it to look like that. Even the headlights were yellowed.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's what they call the rat lookhttp://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://i40.tinypic.com/sws87q.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.thisisbigbrother.com/forums/showthread.php%3Ft%3D133965&h=526&w=700&sz=56&tbnid=HHS54Jerou2R0M:&tbnh=105&tbnw=140&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drat%2Blook%2Bcars&zoom=1&q=rat+look+cars&usg=__UR32XP98hmMJbjBWOwpKJBB4MIk=&sa=X&ei=VyCCTcXQEMizhAfF4Pi-BA&ved=0CDoQ9QEwBA


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

I saw a brand new bright blue R32 Golf a few years ago. 

Every panel was spotless, apart from the bonnet, which was completely covered in rust. rat look, saying its weird is an understatement.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh man I suddenly feel very old at 32. Is this what the kids are into these days? :wall::wall::wall:

Now that I know what the 'craze' is called - couldn't be more opposite to detailing - I'm determined to find some pics. Columbo mode on this is my first clue could be the same one http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=93881

Mystery (and fun) over http://rat-look.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5195 although it looks much worse... er BETTER. I mean better than this now, didn't seem commited to the rat look in these pics, making up his mind as it progresses, but seems to be growing on him. Now clearly fully commited it would appear. Ah well every day a school day.


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

i dont think the rat looks in any more sort of came in 2 years ago and has slowly disapeered thank god why would you want to drive round in a rusty nail is beyond me


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

rorz_vts said:


> i dont think the rat looks in any more sort of came in 2 years ago and has slowly disapeered thank god why would you want to drive round in a rusty nail is beyond me


Agreed I've dislkied it ever since it came out, I've never seen this thank god :lol:


----------



## Stey C (Feb 14, 2011)

I hate the whole rat look....

apart from one: Rusty :doublesho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Anyone seen the rat beemer 3 series in glasgow with the blue wheels


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I've never heard of this before... is it bad that I quite liked some of the ones posted up in the first link? If you're gonna do something, go for it properly! 

It's the half -heap, but not meant to be ones, or I'll mod it to hell then clean it badly ones that are really awful.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Anyone seen the rat beemer 3 series in glasgow with the blue wheels


think so, the really wide one?

looks the nuts :argie: :lol:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

not sure if its the same one but theres a slammed clio van about aswell, dont know if the guy has changed it or what.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's one for you, spotted this at UD last weekend...


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Anyone seen the rat beemer 3 series in glasgow with the blue wheels


Is that the 325 coupe ?? makes one hell of a racket lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

wtf, it looks like the car is done.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Rat Bikes, rat campers and now rat Clio's:doublesho


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

The rat look has been around for years. Back in the day I used to go to lots of air cooled VeeDub shows and it was quite common to have a rusty car/bus with spotless interior and engine.

I don't know what products are used, but I believe cars are 'rusted' up on purpose and then sometimes clear coated over the top (I remember seeing a display at a show in Sydney offering this service).

Also saw that Clio this week while bopping about...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

walker1967 said:


> Is that the 325 coupe ?? makes one hell of a racket lol


I think thats the one. I like it in a weird way


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

HAHAHHAHA

I must be getting old! I have never even heard of the "rat look" I would not have been able to breathe laughing if I had seen a clio or any other car fully sanded and rusted whilst driving about.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i was raging when i spotted a wee bit of rust on my bmw last week lol

looks like i might be onto something though


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

David said:


> i was raging when i spotted a wee bit of rust on my bmw last week lol
> 
> looks like i might be onto something though


I know the feeling. Might have to turn the Wifes car into a RAT SLK.....
:thumb:


----------



## Teejay (Jun 8, 2006)

The whole rat look thing is a farse.

It started in the western USA, but wasn't a 'look' or a style, it was about keeping a car running for as long as possible whilst doing the absolute minimum necessary to keep the vehicle drivable - budget motoring at it's extreme.

The rust, dents, etc were real battle scars from being used like they were intended. A lot of the proper rat cars would have done half a million miles or more.


This modern copycat trend (where to prove you've done it on purpose you have to have immaculate wheels for comparison) is just a way of turning modern cars crap very quickly. It was a 'dub' thing, but now seems to have spread to all sorts of makes. It still looks crap.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I passed a Black Corsa in Grangemouth a few months ago on the way home from work. It was all black, lowered, running Golf G60 steel wheels and had a completely rusty bonnet. (looked fine apart from the bonnet IMO)

I started in disbelief and I think the driver saw me and started back. It looked to me like the car had at some point had an engine fire and it'd melted all the paint off the bonnet.

Got into work a few days later to find out that the driver was the new apprentice. 

As has been said above, guess some of us are just getting old and not "up with the times". Thankfully the apprentice was sound just a shame his choice of bonnet wasn't as sound.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Old??

I'm 42 a LOVE the rat look. I'm a ex VW owner and had a Cal Look and a Rat Loot beetle.

The Rat one was in the late 80s so I invented the look.............


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Like rats there multiplying...

http://rat-look.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5195

Like the number plate...

Best looking french wheels I ever did see....:thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> not sure if its the same one but theres a slammed clio van about aswell, dont know if the guy has changed it or what.


Would that be the white one??
if so I know the boy he stays in Torrance, he had another clio which he blew fortunes on and never finnished lol god knows what it's doing now, probably still on his driveway tarped up hanging in cataloy:lol: it'll probably be looking pretty rat look by now lol


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

This was at Cosford a few years ago...


----------



## Teejay (Jun 8, 2006)

Dougster - on old beetles etc it looks ok. On a new Clio or Corsa, it looks crap.

Supermega - That car is "Asrat". It was created by 2 mates of mine as a joke and to stick fingers up at the "cheque book" culture of 'bought not built' modified cars. The whole thing (including purchase of car) cost less than £250!! and it made the front page of at least 2 national car magazines.


----------



## Teejay (Jun 8, 2006)

More pics here: http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1400436&postcount=621


----------

